# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

*Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützunge des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
Vöglers Angelreisen, Zebco, Balzer, Signalro, Anglers Top – Shop, Think Big, Hakuma, Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Da das Angeljahr gerade erst anfängt, ist das natürlich ein guter Zeitpunkt: So können wir das Ganze von März 2004 bis März 2005 laufen lassen. 

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

*„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“*

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.
Dazu haben wir im Anglerboard im News – Forum extra ein Thema eröffnet, wo Ihr Euer(e) Bild(er) einstellen könnt.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Folgende unserer Partner stellen Preise für die Verlosung zur Verfügung:

Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Die genauen Preise geben wir im Laufe des Wettbewerbs nacheinander bekannt, so dass auch immer ein bisschen Spannung bleibt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.

Hier könnt Ihr nun nachfolgend Eure Fotos für den März einstellen.

PS: 
Sobald Dok das neue Preisausschreibenforum online gestellt hat, wird dieser Beitrag hier dorthin verschoben.


----------



## Jani Brandl (29. Februar 2004)

Hier mein erstes Bild:


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Februar 2004)

Feine Sache Thomas.#6
Danke schonmal an die Firmen die uns da mit tollen Preisen unterstützen.#h 

3x Norge dieses Jahr...da sollte doch was tolles an Bildmaterial zusammen kommen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Mein lieber Schwan, das geht aber schnell los mit den Bildern)
Bin mal gespannt was da alles kommt)


----------



## Laksos (29. Februar 2004)

Primafein, dass ihr meinen Vorschlag für den AB-Fotowettbewerb so schnell aufgegriffen habt! :m 

Gibt's eigentlich eine obere Bildgröße (z.B. 640x480, 800x600 oder so) für die hier einzustellenden Bilder? Als Vorschlag wäre so in etwa die bei vielen gängige Größe ungefähr eines 17"-Bildschirms denkbar, wenn ihr da noch nix überlegt habt. Oder schon zu groß?
Ich hoffe, ich darf auch selber an dem Wettbewerb mitmachen ... !?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Darf jeder mitmachen.
640 mal 480 sollten ja eigentlich reichen)


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Februar 2004)

:s


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Februar 2004)

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

RUHE ! (wenn alles gut geht!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Fängt wirklich schon gut, schöne Fotos)
Nur weiter so, machts der Jury schön schwer)


----------



## fjordbutt (29. Februar 2004)

echt ne superfeine sache#6 

aber bei 3 bildern pro jahr, lass ich mir noch ein bissel zeit. bin selbst gespannt was da in einem jahr so zusammen kommt bei den vielen verrückten knipsern hier:m 

gruss und tolle bilder
fjordbutt#h #h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Schon klar dass 3 Bilder für jeden etwas wenig sind.
Wenn wir das aber freigegeben hääten, wäre wahrscheinlich niemand mehr durch die Bilderflut gekommen.
Deswegen gibts auch Monatsgewinner und aus all den Einsendungen den Jahresgewinner mit der Reise nach Schweden.


----------



## Broesel (29. Februar 2004)

..naja..eins geht schon. Aber der Rest wird aufgespart... 

"Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Natur, Spannung...und Adrenalin...:z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

darauf hab ich gewartet Joerg.....
Und es sieht immer wieder aus, als wenn der Wobbler gerade ausgeschltzt ist  
Hammergeiles Bild....


----------



## Maddin (29. Februar 2004)

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Das Fieber und das Kribbeln in den Fingern, wenn man zu lange abstinenz war! Sonst wäre dieses Küstenfoto nie entstanden


----------



## Mühle (29. Februar 2004)

Bachforelle aus der Sieg, 50 cm, 1800 gr, August 1998

Was das Angeln für mich ausmacht: Die beeindruckenden Farben






Gruß Mühle


----------



## wolle (29. Februar 2004)

sehr schöne sache,mit bildern warte ich lieber noch bis ich mal
ein richtiges foto habe was auch die stimmung mit einfängt die
unser hobby so einmalig macht #h


----------



## Lachsy (29. Februar 2004)

was das angeln für mich ausmacht " Ruhe , endspannung, und ab und zu mal ein ruck an der Rute  
hier ein bild von mir


----------



## Tooommy (1. März 2004)

*Meine Frau beim Selbstfang*

Na da lacht das Anglerherz, der Doppelfang, beide Arme


----------



## Tooommy (1. März 2004)

*Nagaufnahme meine Frau fängt sicvh selbst*

Hier die Nahaufnahme, meine Frau fängt sich selbst , mit Großwobbler. Wir haben viel Saß gehabt:l 

Sie hat aber auch sehr gute Fangerfolge vorzuweisen!!:l


----------



## ollidi (1. März 2004)

Da hab ich auch was.


----------



## Olga (1. März 2004)

*ein bildchen*

ein grund warum ich dieses land so liebe


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2004)

Klasse Bilder, immer her mit weiteren)


----------



## Tooommy (2. März 2004)

*##Anglertraum##*

Aland-Inseln Finnland,

der Angler bei seinen Träumen und Fängen.

Foto ist im April Endstanden bei besten Wetter, auch die Fänge waren wiedermal ganz toll.

Viele Hechte zwischen 70cm bis 114cm, ein tolles Hechtrevier


www.powerwolf.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

So, wie angekündigt wurde dasThema jetzt ins neu geschaffene Preisausschreibenforum verschoben)


----------



## sebastian (2. März 2004)

Also mein Papa hat im Sommer immer meine Karpfenrute bekommen damit er mir Rotaugen fangen kann :q  ! Das sieht dann so aus :g

Ach ja was angeln für mich ausmacht. Die Spannung, die Begegnung mit der Natur, die Faszination die von Hechten ausgeht. Ausserdem kann man sich beim angeln total entspannen und muss nicht an die Schule denken. Und solange ich noch kein Moped habe werde ich wohl immer eine Köfihelden bei mir haben der mir mein Hechtfutter besorgt :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2004)

Damit nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, wer uns diesen Fotowettbewerb ermöglicht hat:
Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützunge des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen, Zebco, Balzer, Signalro, Anglers Top – Shop, Think Big, Hakuma, Kunstköderbau Polinski*


----------



## mb243 (3. März 2004)

Erwischt!

Meine Freundin küsst lieber die Dorsche


----------



## harley (3. März 2004)

*mein lieblingsplatz*

hallo zusammen

ich habe mich nun auch mal auf die suche nach nem foto gemacht und bin auch fündig geworden. ist einer meiner lieblingsplätze. habe hier schon einige schöne forellen und felchen erwischt.


----------



## muddyliz (3. März 2004)

Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht:
Lecker'n Fisch essen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2004)

@ muddy: Hat was, kann ich ls "Küchenbulle" nur zustimmen))


----------



## Fischbox (3. März 2004)

Moin!!#h

Okay, okay, dann gebe ich auch eins zum besten. Herrliches Stimmungsbild von einem Sonnenaufgang im Oktober 2003 am ausnahmsweise menschenleeren Starnd von Weißenhaus. Küstenspinnfischen in einer Atmosphäre, wie man sie sich herrlicher wohl kaum vorstellen kann. :l 

Da wird der Fang zur Nebensache!!:g


----------



## Pete (4. März 2004)

das sind die schönen momente bei uns am großen fluss, der oder...mittig zu sehen, wie ein fisch nach oben kommt


----------



## saza (4. März 2004)

Moin, 
Auch einfach mal ne Vorlage für eine Fototapete einfangen


----------



## saza (4. März 2004)

Oder auch das Kribbeln in den Fingern und der Kick, wenn die Mefo zum ersten Sprung kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2004)

So langsam wirds, könntem an ja schon mal anfangen übr einen Bildband nachzudenken


----------



## wolle (4. März 2004)

@ Thomas
ein bildband oder kalender bei so schönen bildern,gute idee #h


----------



## Laksos (4. März 2004)

Schöne Bilder, saza! #h 

Aber denk' dran, jetzt hast du dieses Jahr nur noch 1 Bild frei, um am Fotowettbewerb teilzuhehmen! 

3 Fotos ist das Limit für's ganze Jahr; dran gedacht!?


----------



## bernie (4. März 2004)

Ich war schon oft eisangeln, aber SO ein glasklares Eis wie im Winter 2002 hab ich noch nie gesehen !!!
Mann konnte noch in 3 Metern Tiefe jeden Kiesel erkennen.......


----------



## Peter1 (4. März 2004)

....ich finde einfach nicht den buttom "suchen " wo ich mein
Bild anhängen kann ???

ich blind ?

Gruß
Peter1


----------



## Pete (4. März 2004)

peter1, zum antworten nicht den unter dem textfeld befindlichen button nehmen, sondern den weiter unten rechts (dunkelgrau), der andere ist für die schnellantwort, hier gibts keine anhangsfunktion...


----------



## Case (6. März 2004)

Jau@Mühle...

Das nenn ich ein Bild von einer Bachforelle.

Da geht mir so richtig das Herz auf

Case


----------



## sebastian (6. März 2004)

Harleys Plätzchen sieht aus wie aus der Bierwerbung für .............................................................................................  bei mir war das Wasser auch sehr klar das Jahr !


----------



## wodibo (6. März 2004)

Dann will ich mal mein absolutes Lieblingsbild reinsetzen.

1. AB-Treffen auf Hitra 2002 abends vor Dolmøy

Und auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an die Sponsoren :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2004)

Angeln ist die schönste "Nebensache" der Welt! Das Ergebnis für lange Bemühungen seht ihr hier.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Pollux (6. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nur sagen, meine Leidenschaft für das Angeln geht mir sogar unter die Haut......

Seht selber:


----------



## Reppi (7. März 2004)

Adrenalin pur , beim Biss eines Groß-Köhlers !!


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2004)

*Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Moin ,
das mit dem Bildband oder Kalender halte ich für eine klasse Idee . Ich werde bis zu meiner Angelzeit ( Hornizeit Mai 
:q  ) warten und dann mal ein paar Bilder von GROßHORNIS reinsetzten #a  Bis dahin viele Fische .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Die Bilder vom Grosshorni vor oder nach dem Räuchern??)


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2004)

*Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Thomas ,
vor dem Räuchern und nach dem essen .:q  Für Horni lasse ich jeden Aal stehen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

gut dann bewerb ich mich jetzt wieder mit dem foto weil es halt mein favorit ist:m
das gibt es auch noch original:z


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

@ hornhechteutin: 
Nach dem Essen??
Wird dann aber ein ziemlich einfarbig braunes Bild geben)


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2004)

*Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Thomas ,

nicht braun sonder grün wegen der schönen Gräten :q :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## FrankHB (7. März 2004)

Mein kuriosester Fang

Habe ich beim Pilken aus ca. 40 Meter Tiefe bei Tonne 5 hochgeholt.

Wie die Natur doch arbeitet!!!


Frank HB


----------



## südlicht (8. März 2004)

Tja, was ist Angeln für mich... Zeitvertreib? Nein, eigentlich ist alles andere Zeitvertreib.... Wenn ich zum Dienst gehe, zu Hause etwas tue, etc. vertreibe ich mir die Zeit bis zum nächsten Angeltrip....

Eigentlich lebe ich beim Angeln in einer anderen Welt, alles was mich vorher beschäftigte, belastete oder mich sonst in Anspruch nahm, fällt von mir ab....

Ich geniesse jeden Augenblick am Wasser. Der Drill, bzw. Fang eines Fisches spielt da eher eine sekundäre Rolle. Natur erleben, das ist es was ich tue...

Zu beobachten, wie eine Libellenlarve einen Fisch fängt, ein Eisvogel mit gefülltem Schnabel wieder aus dem Wasser steigt, alles das ist jede Sekunde wert, die man am feuchten Element verbringt.

An See, Bach, Fluss oder Küste.... da fühle ich mich wohl....

Hier nun mein erstes Bild, entstanden letzten Oktober an der Küste (Süssau) ....

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2004)

Na Jungs, noch zu kalt zum Angeln gehen??
Könnten ruhig noch ein paar Bilder dazukommen.
PS: Ich komm gerade auch nicht raus


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

am Samstag bin ich am Forellenbach!Mal schaun ob ein schönes Bild rauskommt!


----------



## Laksos (11. März 2004)

Was Angeln für mich bedeutet?

Großes Meer, kleines Boot und einen kleinen Fisch in der Hand!

Das Bild kommt außerdem aus meinem Herzinnersten, weil es wohl einer meiner schönsten Fische ist, den ich je gefangen habe, noch dazu unter abenteuerlichsten, ungewöhnlichsten und spannendsten Umständen, die man sich denken kann, am Ende mit einem verbrannten Daumen. Und außerdem mit einem der besten Freunde zusammen auf dem Böötchen! Deswegen stell' ich jetzt auch mal ein ganz normales Fangfoto hier ein: :m


----------



## kv2408 (14. März 2004)

Hey Boardis!!

Das Angeln macht die Erholung und Entspannung aus und dann von einem Moment auf den anderen der "Adrenalinstoß"!
Das macht süchtig!!!

Mein Hecht aus Schweden, egal wie groß, hauptsache Adrenalinstoß!!

MfG

kv2408
:s


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Hy kv2408!
Und?Fährst du an den Staffelsee?


----------



## fischerwahn (14. März 2004)

na da poste ich doch auch ein paar bilder..

[Dechant-Peleska Lacke in der Wiener Lobau (Revier Schillerwasser) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Untere Fischa - Nationalpark Donauauen]


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Geiles Bild!


----------



## Altmaerker (14. März 2004)

*Ein eerfolgreicher Angeltag*

hi an alle petrijünger  hier hab ich auch mal nen bild von einem erfolgreichen angeltag....


----------



## Altmaerker (14. März 2004)

sorry hier ist das bild.........


----------



## hark (14. März 2004)

#r Einfach tolle Fotos die ihr da geschossen habt #6 .

Wenn man die Bilder so sieht braucht man keine Worte mehr darüber verlieren warum man zum Angeln geht.

Werd mal schauen ob ich nicht auch irgendwann ein Foto beisteuern kann.
Meist vergesse ich die Kamera #u


----------



## kv2408 (15. März 2004)

Hey Jani!!
Ja ich fahre an den Staffelsee, weiß nur noch nicht genau wann.
Wahrscheinlich Ende Mai, hab auch schon Köder eingekauft!!
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Hecht beißen.
Freu mich aber jetzt schon drauf!!!

Anglergruß

kv2408
:z :z


----------



## Peter1 (16. März 2004)

Mein absoluter Favorit welcher Angeln für mich auf den Punkt bringt

" Mensch, Tier, Natur + Freundschaft "

Gruß
Peter1


----------



## THD (16. März 2004)

Hallo ich hab da auch noch ein Bidchen, was zeigt, was Angeln für mich bedeutet " natur pur"

Das Bild zeigt den Einlauf der Mörrum in den Asnen / Schweden im Februar 04.

THD


----------



## THD (16. März 2004)

..und noch eins, ein Seeauslauf bei Lessebo /Schweden, in der Bildmitte schwimmt ein Fischotter, gemacht im Feb. 04.
THD


----------



## THD (16. März 2004)

so und nun die Expertenfrage: warum erscheinen meine Bilder nicht als Bild, sondern nur als Datei ?


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2004)

@THD
vermutlich wegen den bmp bilder, habe deine mal umgewandelt  nach jpg. jetzt sieht man sie :m


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2004)

THD sein 2 bild


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2004)

Na also, so langsam trudeln doch noich welche ein))


----------



## marioschreiber (16. März 2004)

Trotzdem sollten alle nochmal daran denken das nur DREI Bilder für das ganze Jahr zugelassen werden !!!

Also, keine "Schnellschüsse", sonst is Essig !


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2004)

So is dat)


----------



## THD (16. März 2004)

@ Lachsy

Da bedanke ich mich aber ganz nett für den tollen Service !

Gruß THD


----------



## Case (21. März 2004)

Also das bedeutet für mich auch Angeln.
Der erste Angeltag, der erste selbstgefangene Fisch, der einzige Fisch an dem Tag überhaupt. Die nächste Generation in der Familie.?


----------



## winni (21. März 2004)

ein sonnenuntergang auf der Ostsee 

Angeln bedeutet für mich  : endspannung vom Alltag, mit freunden ein schönen Tag zu verbringen,und wenn was beißt umso besser, muss aber nicht


----------



## Supporter (25. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Fürchtet Euch vor meinen Bildern,wenn ich mit Frauchen vom Romsdalfjord zurück bin :q  :q  :q


----------



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Angeln ist für mich Dinge sehen, die man sonst nicht sieht.

PS: Solche Fotos kann wirklich nur meine Frau machen.

Gruß
Despo


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Was für mich Angeln ausmacht!

Sind solche Momente. #6


----------



## chippog (28. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

eine wahnsinnsangeltour im oslofjord vor einigen wintern, wer schwedisch kann, kann sich ja einen genaueren eindruck verschaffen: http://www.havsfiske.wasa.net/artikel/Guldlax.html
die heimseite ist recht gut, leider aber auch nur auf schwedisch.
das einzige was mich ärgert, dass ich nicht selber mit drauf bin. leider hatte ich weder selbstauslöser noch stativ mit. chippog


----------



## MichiHH (28. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Dieses Foto ist am letzten Donnerstag auf Fehmarn entstanden  - theactor beim Mefo-Angeln. War ein superlustiger Tag mit insgesamt 4 Boardies und 0 Meerforellen


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hi Leute!
Schöne Bilder!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Bis jetzt kamen ja schon viele tolle Bilder.
Ihr habt für den März noch heute und morgen Gelegenheit Bilder einzustellen. 
Danach machen wir den Thread zu und wählen den Märzgewinner aus. 
Dann gehts in einem neuen Thread für den April wieder weiter.


----------



## dramone (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

*"Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht"*

Einfach mal das Wetter geniessen


----------



## ralle (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Es gibt nicht nur schönes Wetter !!

Aber immer Fisch  #:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Sind ja schöne Bilder dabei, das wird schwer da nur eines heraus zu finden das nachher gewinnen soll.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Moin ,
joo das finde ich auch Jörg . Ich habe da mal eine Frage an Dich : wie wird über das Bild abgestimmt ?

Gruß aus Eutin im schönsten und fischreichstem Bundesland Schleswig-Holstein 
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da mal eine Frage an Dich : wie wird über das Bild abgestimmt ?



Darüber wird gerade beraten. Nur Geduld da kommt bald ein Statement von Thomas.


----------



## Karstein (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Ein einmaliger Tag Anfang Oktober in Südnorwegen - mitten auf dem Atlantik ohne einen Lufthauch. Wir haben die Ruten beiseite gelegt und einfach nur die Stimmung genossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So Jungs, die Mods und Sponsoren machen sich gerade Gedanken über denGewinner für den März)
Sobald der feststeht wird er benachrichtigt und natürlich öffentlich beglückwünscht.

Ich schliesse hiermit den Märzthread und mache de nneuen für den April auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Und die Entscheidung liegt in der Endphase, wahrscheinlich kriegt Ihr heute noch den Gewinner präsentiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So, der Gewinner für den März steht fest:
Es ist Dramone.
Er kann sich über eine Rute von Zebco freuen.
@ Dramone: Bitte mit uns in Verbindung setzen wegen Deiner Anschrift, weil wir sonst die Rute nicht verschicken können:
Marketing@Anglerboard.de


----------

